
RPCS3 Progress Report: September 2018 - bdz
https://rpcs3.net/blog/2018/11/04/progress-report-september-2018/
======
krackers
If you're interested in this stuff and haven't seen it yet, Dolphin's progress
reports are wonderful as well.

[https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2018/11/01/dolphin-progress-
rep...](https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2018/11/01/dolphin-progress-report-sept-
and-oct-2018/)

~~~
mcbits
For anyone who, like me, has never heard of these projects, RPCS3 is a Sony
Playstation 3 emulator. Dolphin is an emulator for the Nintendo GameCube and
Wii.

------
oxide
I absolutely love these. I look forward to each new dolphin update for the
progress reports.

